# poodle stink eye!



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Does your poodle ever give you the dreaded stink eye? If so post a pic here! 

The first pic is Lola....she is famous for her stink eye to show her deep disapproval lol I had taken a ton of pictures that day... I said "LOLA" to get one more shot... She was annoyed lol

Rusty is not as much a stink eye giver but his attitude looks crack me up... In this pic...my daughter is saying "mom... Tell him to leave it" and rusty is saying "c'mon mom... Tell her to share" lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Is This it ? :










She was not happy about having to sit for this photo (I usually do not make her do this).


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Is This it ? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yes! I do believe that qualifies! soooo cute! What a face 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

These two are the only pictures of Gigi giving me major stink eyes when I accidentally shaved her down like a naked mole rat (I'm sure some of you still remember that fiasco). Boy, was she ticked at me!










Her cold-shoulder stink eye!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

sandooch said:


> These two are the only pictures of Gigi giving me major stink eyes when I accidentally shaved her down like a naked mole rat (I'm sure some of you still remember that fiasco). Boy, was she ticked at me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! unmistakeable stink eye ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Get lost! You are not making me get off _my_bed!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

That pic of Lola is classic.....Hope you dont mind I saved it....just precious


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not seen Swizzle give me the stick eye stare yet but I will keep a wary eye out. Gigi is a master and her naked mole rat glare always gives me the giggles. Rain, Sisko and Lola have stink eye tinged with martyr look down. As for Rusty he has the shameless beggar look down pat, now that is a look I have seen on Swizzle. Now I am going to have to think of a way to make Swizzle give me the stink eye glare - these are too cute.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Siskojan .... so funny!

Fantastic poodle.... don't mind at all... every time I look at that pic I really do lol ?

CT girl... Yes they do lol .....how old is swizzle? Lola usually does it if I ask her to something too many times... when went go to training or agility and the group is walking/heeling in a big circle while teacher says "right turn ... Left turn etc" Lola will all the sudden plant herself in a sit and give me that look as if to say "really? How many times r u going to ask me to turn for no apparent reason?" lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it this? 

Hey, girl, take away your camera or you will see angry dog!









You don't afraid me? And what about my friend?









Agrrrr!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie gives me the stink eye everytime I point a camera at him - lol!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Jdcollins, you captured the moment exactly correct. Lol. So funny. Charlie does this all the time but I'm not good at taking pics.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. I really enjoy this. Thanks everyone for sharing. I'll share one soon.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Joelly I'm terrible about a camera but my trusty iPhone is always in my pocket ;-) lol 

I'm loving all the pics posted as well...... Feels like I'm looking at pics of all the cousins lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Zmyjka said:


> Agrrrr!


Oh my!! LOL!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Jdcollins said:


> Joelly I'm terrible about a camera but my trusty iPhone is always in my pocket ;-) lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Same here. I email the pic to myself, then save it to my computer. I can then upload it from there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*No, I would NOT like to come in for a bath and blow dry. But you could toss me a bone...
*(This was the "poodl-tude" Chagall gave me last fall. Now he's a year old and sasses less.):wink:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Puppy Bonnie saying she would prefer to sleep on this nice chair all night instead of going into the crate:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's Hibbert clearly not thrilled about a prospective Halloween costume. If this isn't a stink eye, I'm not sure what is.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ellyisme said:


> Here's Hibbert clearly not thrilled about a prospective Halloween costume. If this isn't a stink eye, I'm not sure what is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


He won't even look up enough to see the stink! lol angry poodle LOL


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> Same here. I email the pic to myself, then save it to my computer. I can then upload it from there.


Did You know if you download the forum app you can just post the pics right from your phone? It's a great app! So easy to browse the chats too!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

